# expensive lab tests for celiac disease



## newgirl60 (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone been tested for celiac disease? Primary care doc wants me to have 3 blood tests that i have to pay out of pocket for $400.00: anti-gliadin, anti-tissue transglutaminase, and anti-reticulin. Last one I read online is rarely used. I have mostly morning D, no pain, and getting under control with imodium and calcium. Not sure why he thinks I have celiac disease. This doc loves to do tests so I'm wondering if I really need them. Thanks for your thoughts. Oh and I am 60 years old and not sure if celiac disease appears so late in life.


----------



## shimo (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi,I used this:www.food-detective.co.ukIf you are allergic to gluten/wheat you will see it.Just make sure to eat at least a cookie (something with gluten) a few hours before the test so your antibodies are there if you're really allergic.I did had celiac disease myself btw, and was diagnosed with ibs for years Good luck!


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

I just recently went to see my first GI doc and he sent me for every test in the book. I do mean EVERY, I had 12 vials of blood drawn. One of them was for celiacs (the tissue one I think) and our provincial health care didnt cover it. I submitted the cost to my work insurance and got it paid for. I havent got the results yet though....I'm 36 and have had diarrhea and presumed (by my family doc) IBS-D for almost 20 years.


----------

